# Resources > Education Center >  >  WILD tutorial

## Kromoh

first of all, hello education team!!


some people around might know I created a WILD tutorial

I think the ones we have are somehow raw, so I created a more extended one

I'm gonna post it here, and want to know what you think of it

----------


## Kromoh

> Disclaimer: You might notice things described in this tutorial are similar to content of other tutorials. I wrote this from the scratch and didn’t copy a single word from any other tutorial while writing it. Any similarities are coincidence, or, things that I took from several other tutorials. No paraphrasing exists in this tutorial. Also, everything written here has been tested by myself, and considered valid as of now.



This tutorial is an in-depth guide about the WILD technique. I advise people who have already done some research and trial on WILD to try it. If you haven’t tried WILD at least once, I’m afraid it will be hard to understand what I say here. Still, it contains everything you need for your start-off.

*The basis*

A lucid dream is, basically, a dream in which you know you are dreaming. Since you know you are dreaming, you can exert control over what you dream. This allows you to explore a reality created by your mind, a place where no rules apply, except the ones you create.
The scenario of a dream is completely designed by the subconscious part of your mind, which means that dreams are directly affected by situations you deal with in real life. That explains why some people have a lucid dream on the same day they hear about lucid dreaming: it is only a remarkable situation which their subconscious absorbed and which influenced their dream.
There are several ways and techniques to induce a lucid dream, but generally they are divided into 2 main categories:
the ones in which you induce a      lucid dream when awake, named Wake-Induced Lucid Dream (WILD)the ones in which you simply      realize you are dreaming in a dream, by facing an unusual situation which      triggers your mind’s consciousness. This one is named Dream-Induced Lucid      Dream (DILD)Both techniques can be learned, but some people find one easier than the other.
Summarizing, DILD is easier to learn, but it depends a lot on the person, and you can’t control when it happens. Maybe it works in a night, maybe it doesn’t. This technique is recommended for people who have a clear mind and good dream recall.
WILD is harder to learn, and more time-consuming (some techniques require oversleeping/sleep deprivation, until you get used to it). It takes time to master, but once you do, it is arguably the best technique, since you can have a Lucid Dream at will: you can choose in which night you’ll have a Lucid Dream or not, consciously. This technique is recommended for people who are more skeptical and who are not really familiar with dreaming, as you’ll learn to deal with it through the process.

*The WILD*

On this tutorial, I’m going to describe the process to have a WILD, in which you move from wake state to dream state directly. If you are already familiar with some of the processes, you’ll find it easier to do. If you don’t, don’t worry, this manual has everything you need in order to attain lucidity.

The WILD technique consists of tricking your body into entering the sleep state, while you’re still awake and aware. It may sound strange at first, but it is completely possible, and scientifically proved by the Lucidity Institute. Basically, this tutorial will teach you to recognize and to deal with the different stages your body goes through the while you are asleep. By recognizing the different stages, and knowing how to deal with each one separately, you will get used to doing this and, eventually, you’ll be able to remain conscious until you reach the dream state, and therefore already entering the dream lucid, without need to rely on casualty to achieve dream control. It is also good if you like the idea of staying conscious all night: with proper training, surely you’ll be able to do it.

A good first step is to improve your entire general dreaming aspects, such as dream recall, mental imagery (ability to form images in your mind), mental visualizing (ability to create vivid 3d images and scenarios in your mind), ability to concentrate and to think of nothing (just like in some meditation techniques). Any practice is always useful, as my father used to say  :smiley: .

There are many things you can do to help you with the WILD technique, before you start the process itself. Actually, I suggest everyone to read this or other tutorial more than once, so that you can remember completely. Anyways, let’s move on to the technique itself. This is a long description of the technique and I believe to have pointed out each and every necessary aspect of WILD. In the end of this tutorial, there is a scheme I made to summarize the technique (the last thing you’ll find in this tutorial).

*Stage #1 – Getting ready*

First thing to do is to get ready. There are many things to do in order to ensure nothing is going to be a problem while you’re going through the WILD process.

To start off, you can try the Wake-Back to Bed (WBTB) technique, which consists of waking up after some hours of normal sleep, staying awake for a period of time, and then going back to bed to do the WILD process. This technique helps with staying relaxed, and also with making your REM sleep longer, thus making your dreams last longer and get more vivid. It will help you a lot in the beginning, but once you get used to the WILD, you won’t really need to do this anymore. (For more information, check one of the several tutorials on the Wake-Back to Bed technique – the Internet is your ally)

When performing the WILD, you will need to achieve and maintain a certain level of consciousness, and caffeine is a hand for some people. Again, this is just an aid, and once you get used to the WILD you won’t need it anymore. Anyways, Coke does work nicely, but coffee, tea or chocolate will do.
(For the ones who ask themselves “how can chocolate help me with staying aware?” I answer: chocolate activate some hormones called ‘I-don’t-remember-the-name’, which helps you with sustaining a light mind and clear thinking, not to mention higher level of happiness).

Now, make sure you are wearing comfortable clothes, make sure you did use the restroom and that you won’t feel thirsty nor hungry. In short words, prepare to sleep!!
Make sure light won’t be a problem; I’d suggest a pitch-dark room, but if light doesn’t bother you, or if you fear of the dark, it’s okay to have something lit, as long as the light is still (doesn’t move or flash). Noise can also mess things up, but by noise I mean neighbours/familiars’ noise: rain or thunderstorms shouldn’t really matter. If there really is something that won’t let you relax, use earplugs, or turn up some calm song in a volume high enough to cover the external noises. (personal suggestion: Queensr&#255;che – Silent Lucidity. It is a calm song, and features lucid dreaming in a more than beautiful way).

When laying down, make sure you are in such a position so that you won’t have to move for any reason. The key for a WILD is NOT MOVING AT ALL, so make sure you won’t have to move because you accidentally placed your arm under your body. If the place you live in has annoying insects, consider finding a way to get rid of them – a single mosquito might completely ruin your concentration. Boring, I know, but necessary. Don’t be lazy about this, when I say A SINGLE MOSQUITO WILL, FOR SURE, RUIN YOUR ATTEMPT, believe me, I say the truth.

Once you’re ready, lying down in your nest, it’s time to move to Stage #2

*Stage #2 – Entering sleep state*

As I mentioned before, WILD consists of making your body enter Sleep State while your mind is still awake.
Now that you are lying down on your bed, completely ready - time for your first direct efforts into WILD.

At this time, with that whole preparation thing, your mind might be active thinking, so it is a good idea to find a way to chill down. Hopefully, there are several techniques so that you can get relaxed. I advise you to try the Reverse Blinking technique, which consists of keeping your eyes closed, and every so and so opening them, having a quick look at your surroundings, and then closing them again. You can also try to read something boring or play some Microsoft games. If you are going to daydream, think of a complete safe and isolated happy scenario (don’t think about real life problems). Don’t you fall asleep while day-dreaming teehee!! So go on with the daydreaming until you feel in a “Zen” state (calm but aware). Voil&#224;, your mind is completely set for a WILD attempt.
The key point of this stage, and a fact I have to point out is: your mind and body fall asleep at different times. In a normal night of sleep, your mind will wander off, completely lost in random thoughts and will fall asleep, and once your mind is asleep, your body will slowly fall asleep. But, as you might expect, during a WILD, your mind must not fall asleep. You will stay aware until you enter a dream, and will be aware during the whole dream, and will be aware when you are waking up from a dream. So, by logical deduction, your body will fall asleep, but your mind won’t. That’s the summary of how WILD works.

Time to learn how your body falls asleep. When you stay completely motionless for a while, your body assumes you fell asleep. In order to test if your mind really is asleep, it will send a signal of body discomfort, tempting you to change the position of your body. If you move, then you are still awake, and so your body won’t fall asleep for now. But if you don’t move, then it means that you are (probably) asleep, so your body will enter sleep state.
That’s the sole reason why you must not move, not even a single toe. When your body sends that message of discomfort to your brain, it will see if you move your body. If you stay motionless, your body will assume you are asleep, and will enter sleep state. If you do move, your body will assume you still aren’t asleep, and you’ll have to take more time on this stage. But remember: the amount of discomfort felt varies from person to person and from day to day. It might happen that you feel a huge will to give up trying to WILD and just move, so you must have some nice self control.

Now to the How-to
What you must do, when you have completed Stage #1, ready and comfortable, is to close your eyes, and stay completely motionless, “pretending” you are asleep. Remember you must not move a single part of your body, otherwise you’ll have to start this Stage again. As you get more relaxed, you will feel your body getting lighter and heavier at the same time. Lighter because your can feel your whole body in a sleepy and comfortable state, and heavier because you will be so relaxed, that you won’t feel like moving your body at all. During this time, your mind might get involved into thoughts, and that is natural to happen, but when it does, simply acknowledge it is a thought, and let it go, returning to the thoughtless calm state.
In order not to doze off, you must keep a clear mind. Focus on something substantial: while focusing on your self awareness will make you really confused and lost, focusing on your body, your breathing, or some external sound will let you stay aware without much effort. If you get too involved with a thought now, your mind will wonder and will easily fall asleep, which means a failed WILD. So, just watch your body getting more and more relaxed is the perfect way to stay aware.

As you get more relaxed and time goes by, you will begin to feel drowsy, which can make thoughts come upon your head. Again, just leave the thoughts and go back to your concentration. Some people will notice some hallucinations already at this point. These hallucinations come because you are drowsy, and may include images in the back of your eyes, sounds or voices, falling sensations, among others. They are a typical characteristic of this stage of sleep, called Hypnagogia. Some tutorials tell you to focus on such hallucinations, but it’s not really necessary at this point, unless it helps you to keep your concentration. Just remember they’re all just hallucinations, don’t take them for granted truth.

The hint here is relaxation. Try not to get bored or hopeless if it is taking a lot of time; the time taken varies from person to person and from night to night. With practice you will manage to maintain a clear, aware mind, without having to focus too much on it. Take notice that it will be unlikely for you to succeed in this on your first time. Getting to the right point in relaxation takes a bit of practice.

At some time, after you’ve achieved a clear, calm state of mind for a while, you will (or not) feel the discomfort mentioned before (remember that doesn’t happen all the time). You will get bored, will start to feel like moving, getting up, going to the bathroom, moving your body, scratching an itch, whatever else that includes moving your body. (This is why it is important to make sure you are comfortable before you take on the WILD; that way, you make sure these feelings are not a real emergency)
Just make sure you stay motionless, concentrated and without too many thoughts on your head. (But remember: forcing a thought to get out of your head is just like turning out a fire using alcohol. Relaxation is the key).

Once your body has “made sure” the mind is asleep, it will fall asleep itself. You will (or not) feel a sudden surge of energy through your body, which means your body is falling asleep. Don’t panic about these sensations, they will end just as fast as they started.
No matter if you do feel weird sensations or not, the symptom of your body falling asleep is feeling your body gets numb. You will mostly feel like your body is so relaxed and comfortable that you don’t want it to move. If you put a little more focus on your body, you will notice that you don’t really feel things you touch anymore (which may lead to strange sensations; like your body is going through objects, including your bed). Again, don’t panic, it is completely normal, and also very pleasant.

When you feel your body in such numb way, it means that your body is in sleep state. The sensation of numbness is called Sleep Paralysis (SP). Sleep Paralysis state doesn’t mean your body really is paralyzed. Some people will actually be able to move their body in this state. Therefore, don’t “test” yourself to see if you are already in Sleep Paralysis, as it could get you out of it, ruining you efforts so far.
If you are unsure whether you are in Sleep Paralysis or not, just wait and stay motionless anyway: even if you were not on Sleep Paralysis, staying motionless will lead you there eventually. Just keep your mind relaxed as you were doing until now.

Many out-of-body / abduction stories happen because of hallucinations happening in Sleep Paralysis. Actually there is even some legend in Europe concerning this: a popular myth called the Old Hag (Google it if you want to know more about it). Some people report feeling a malevolent presence when in Sleep Paralysis state. If that ever happens to you, don’t freak out: it is all hallucinations.

Now that you’re in Sleep Paralysis, it’s time to move on to the next Stage.

*Stage #3 – Sleep state (Sleep Paralysis)*

It will be way easier to concentrate and to stay aware now that your body is in Sleep Paralysis. Theoretically, you are now sleeping, but the difference is that you are conscious. It is a good idea to keep a clear mind state, and to tell yourself that, from now, the next thing you will see and hear will be a dream. This deep sleep state is quite relaxing and pleasant, quite a reward after the intriguing part when your body is falling asleep. Anyways, just have in mind the fact that you are sleeping. Keep focusing on your body (unless the Sleep Paralysis sensation makes you dizzy; if that happens, focus on something else that’s substantial enough, NEVER on your own thoughts, as you will probably fall asleep if you do so).

For those of you keen on meditation, this stage will be paradise: you will feel naturally relaxed and good. Actually, I try to WILD every night, no matter if I manage to get a Lucid Dream or not. This has two reasons: one is that it feels great; and the other one is that, usually, when I get to this point, I can come up with great solutions for problems which I couldn’t think before (actually I used this state to find inspiration for this tutorial  :tongue2: ).

Leaving philosophy behind, let’s get back to the instructions.

Since you are already in sleep state, there isn’t much else to do than to keep up with the aforementioned clear and relaxed mind. At this point, losing consciousness could mean a non-lucid dream. What should be done in this Sleep Paralysis state is to wait patiently and consciously until dream images form in your head. If any hallucination pops on your mind (and they will), make it lucid (knowing it is a hallucination/dream).
Once you start to feel a bit imaginative, hallucinations will come up more and more. Remember to stay lucid; to stay aware that, the next thing you see will be a dream. Once hallucinations have got you going, you will enter a dream. That is why you got to stay conscious about the hallucinations. If you don’t stay conscious, and wonder off, you will get a non-lucid dream. 

Now that the hallucinations are popping up in your mind, it’s time to go to the final Stage before Lucid Dreaming.

*Stage #4 – Entering the dream*

You are now in Sleep state and facing hallucinations. As mentioned before, these hallucinations will form your dream, and if you lose awareness in these, you will not be lucid in your dream. But if you stay conscious throughout the hallucinations, as soon as they form a dream, you will be aware of it.
What you should do is, whenever hallucinations come up on your mind (or whenever you induce them) they will be quite more vivid than hallucinations out of Sleep State. Since your body is now paralyzed against unintentional movements, you will be able to move your dream body without actually using your muscles.
This Stage may look hard, but it’s completely easy once you get the idea of how it works. Hallucinations you are facing will get more and more vivid, eventually forming a dream. (If you have good dream recall, you might remember some random thoughts before your dreams do actually “start”).
If you have already had a (induced) Lucid Dream before, try to get the same feeling in hallucinations. Stay that way; aware that you are in your bed, sleeping, and that you’re entering a dream. If you have anything in mind to do when you get to lucidity, now is the time to focus a bit on it.
If you haven’t had an induced Lucid Dream yet, stay aware of your surroundings. Keep in mind that all that you see or hear now WILL be only a dream. Stay aware of yourself, and try to think “I am dreaming” every time you think appropriate (this means all the time  ::D: )
If you have trouble getting through this part, e.g. you lose lucidity when you get into the dream, you should try to incubate the dream. Do the same you do when daydreaming, but add as much detail as possible to it. Don’t forget to make it lucid. Also, don’t push yourself too hard; doing this should be rather passively, though still aware. If you put too much effort on this, either you’ll move your real body, or you’ll get “Sleep Drunkenness” on your Lucid Dream.
If your hallucinations don’t seem to ever become a dream, try some methods to enhance dream vividness, e.g. by focusing on a single object, until you can see all detail on it. Incubating the dream can also be a good choice (simply do the same you do when you daydream, but add as much detail as possible).

Once you feel your dream scenario is formed, try to do some vividness-enhancing methods, such as rubbing your hands, or maybe a Reality Test. You will know your dream is formed once you feel in a complete new dimension, once you feel almost complete disclosure to the real world (complete disclosure is hard to do for some people). Remember that you are dreaming and that this is your world, nothing can harm you here.

Finally, once you’re in the dream, don’t get overexcited: don’t get in awe with your newfound powers or with what you plan to do in your Lucid Dream. If you do get too excited, you will probably wake up. So, if you’re not yet experienced with WILD, try to have a single objective for your Lucid Dream; that way, you don’t get too excited and can think clearly about what to do.


Now look around, relax, and be proud: you’re in a Lucid Dream!!

*Stage #5 – The dream world*

Now you’re inside your dream! Relax, and enjoy the sensation of a lucid dream. Below are a few tips on how to maintain your lucid dream.

If you feel you are losing lucidity, do a Reality Check. Also, if you wake up, perform a Reality Check; high chances are you just woke up with your dream body.

If your dream starts to fade, gets black, or if you start to feel your real body again, try to do something with your dream body as soon as possible. Doing an action with your dream body will make your subconscious mind concentrate on the dream rather than on reality, making your dream last longer. If it still doesn’t work, try voice commands. In a dream, you subconscious and your conscious mind are in big touch with each other, so any suggestion will be taken by the subconscious.
When the dream fades and you can’t make it last anymore, you will either snooze off (and have some unconscious sleep), or go back to Sleep Paralysis state.
If you do get back to Sleep State consciously, I’d suggest not trying another WILD, at least not immediately. Wake up and write your lucid dream on your Dream Journal first, otherwise you could forget it, and that’s not something you want. Also, WILD can get you tired, so you might not feel like doing it again. Anyways, each person is different; just make sure you won’t be tired for anything important the next day.

*Final hints for WILD*

*Test reality if you wake you after attempting to WILD*
Even if you didn’t succeed at it, you are advised to do a Reality Check after WILD, as it will probably be a dream. Even if you are at your bed, it could be a false awakening, so do it anyway.

*Don’t oversleep*
If you oversleep, when you go to bed, you won’t feel like sleeping, will get restless and move all the time, which means no success at WILD.

*Don’t get too tired*
This is logical: if you are too tired when attempting WILD, you could easily snooze off, specially on Stage #2, in which your body is still awake. Some people can WILD no matter if they are tired or not, but it is surely harder to do it when you are.

*If you can’t enter sleep state, try changing the time in which you WILD*
This is simply because some people are more susceptible to succeeding WILD by doing the Wake-Back to Bed (WBTB) technique. Some people also find it easier to WILD by taking a nap as soon as you wake up in the morning; and some others prefer to do it in the afternoon.  But don’t worry; with practice, you’ll be able to WILD whenever you want to.

*Don’t give up*
If you are in Stage #2, the idea of giving up could come to your mind. If this happens, either it’s a way of your body trying to make you move, or you’re tired of focusing on something. Either way, it means you are trying too hard. Remember to get relaxed, just like in a trance state. Don’t push yourself too hard. WILD is about using less mind power to stay aware, not about trying to use more mind power to do it. Also, if you push yourself too hard, it will take more time for your body to enter Sleep State, which is not something you want.

*Don’t test to see if you’re in Sleep Paralysis*
You will probably know it when you are in Sleep Paralysis: your body feels numb, and you don’t really feel things you touch anymore. If you are unsure, don’t try to “check if your body is in Sleep Paralysis” by moving your body. Sleep Paralysis is just a name; many people can and will move their bodies at this state, especially in WILD, that they are conscious. Sleep Paralysis will prevent unintentional movements, but does nothing against intentional movements. Therefore, don’t try to move your body at all.

*Don’t wander off*
What happens to most people is that they get too involved with thoughts and hallucinations, and forget about their main intention behind WILD: staying aware and lucid. If you usually fall asleep on your WILD attempts, keep your mind freer of thoughts on your next time. If you can’t do it (thoughts keep popping up in your head/can’t leave thoughts) consider doing some Mindfulness Meditation at day. Apart from getting you used to thinking of nothing, it will improve your concentration, both really good for staying aware when doing WILD. 

*What if I lose consciousness?*
If you doze off when trying to WILD, it could mean that you’re too tired to do this. To counterattack this issue, you can try to WILD at a time when you don’t feel so tired (in the afternoon, using Wake-Back to Bed (WBTB) or right after you wake up (which is the best in my opinion). Caffeine can also be a hand. If it still doesn’t work, you can keep telling yourself something that will keep you aware, like counting, repeating to yourself you will have a lucid dream, or anything similar. That way, if you get too drowsy, it will reflect on the way you say it, and so you know when you risk losing consciousness.

*If, when you induce a dream scenario, you actually move your real body, you’re not doing it right*
A method of incubating/inducing a dream, once you are in Sleep State, is similar to daydreaming, and adding as much detail to it as you can. If, when doing such technique, you do actually move your real muscles, then it may mean that you’re not in sleep paralysis yet. Sleep Paralysis will prevent most unintentional movements when you are incubating a dream. Also, moving your body when doing such technique may mean you’re putting too much effort on it.

*Take some time in the day to daydream, adding as much detail as possible*
This will for sure improve your dream control, apart from increasing vividness, and making it easier to incubate dreams in Stage #4. After all, daydreaming is quite pleasant and healthy, a good exercise for self-control and self-awareness.
It is also a good idea to take daydreaming as a real dreaming, and getting lucid in that “dream”. This will make you have DILDs more often.

*Improve your dream recall*
You’ve probably heard this many times before. Apart from making your remember it if you have a lucid dream, a good dream recall will make it easier for you to recognize a dream. Not only that, but there is another secret behind Dream Recall (evil laugh).
Just like every process in your subconscious mind, dreams are considered “excessive luggage” to your conscious mind, and therefore you can’t remember it. By improving dream recall, you are also improving the connection between your conscious and your subconscious mind. And this is great for any Lucid Dreaming technique. On WILD, it will help you to go through the sleep state, to enter the dream and to control the dream. On DILD, it will make it easier for you to get lucid and also to chain lucid dreams.
So, what the heck are you waiting for? Dream Journals are fundamental for dream recall. I know it sounds boring, and that it is hard to get up from your comfy bed just to write the dream down; but believe me, it is worth it.

*Incubate the dream if it doesn’t start*
If you’re in Stage #4, and hallucinations won’t seem to come around, wait for a bit more. If they don’t come anyway, they you might have to induce a dream by incubating it.
All you have to do (which isn’t much nor hard) is to do the same you do when daydreaming; adding as much detail as possible, using all senses, and imagine yourself really moving your dream body, not only watching a dream scene. Do it for a while, and eventually the dream will take place. Don’t forget to stay lucid!

*Dream Drunkenness*
Some people experience (specially in Lucid Dreams) a phenomenon popularly called “Dream Drunkenness”. It consists of not being able to control your body correctly (bumping into walls, falling down, or maybe not being able to move at all). This most often happens because your mind has trouble to create the dream featuring exactly what the conscious mind wants to. For some people, running is extremely hard, but it is not limited to that (to name a few: diving, opening doors, going through walls, using telekinesis). What you can do inside the dream to relieve this is to use other methods to do what you intend (flying instead of running, teleporting yourself to underwater instead of diving etc).
To improve your overall control, there are a few methods: improve vividness (using methods such as Dream Yoga), daydreaming (to practice dream control), watching your own actions with more attention during the day, between others.
If nothing seems to work, don’t worry; with practice and experience with lucid dreams, you will get better at doing such things. Just remember to stay calm; if you push yourself too hard you might wake up.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WILD Summary*

Stage #1 – Getting ready
get your best time to WILD
do everything to avoid physiological emergencies
lay down and get comfortable

Stage #2 – Entering sleep state
get relaxed
don’t move from now on
concentrate on something substantial
avoid getting too involved in thoughts
feel hallucinations associated with Hypnagogia
feel your body entering Sleep Paralysis

Stage #3 – Sleep state (Sleep Paralysis)
stay relaxed and keep a clear mind
don’t lose consciousness

Stage #4 – Entering the dream
acknowledge the hallucinations
stay conscious
concentrate on the hallucinations as they form the dream
make sure you are lucid

Stage #5 – The dream world
don’t get overexcited
if the dream fades, do something with your dream body
perform Reality Checks
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the end of the tutorial. Good luck on your next WILD!

If anyone has any further questions, feel free to email me at [email protected] or to send me a forum Private Message.

Bear hugs to all dreamers,
Kromoh

----------


## pj

Epic.

How about an "executive summary," followed by the amazingly detailed fleshing out you did?

I just have to wonder how many will take the time to read through the whole thing, that's all.

Thank you for putting forth the time and effort and making it available!

----------


## Kromoh

I've been thinking about that

all that came to my mind is that a nice amount of reading about it woul help  ::D: 

I liek the idea of "executive summary" though - gonna work on it

lol @ "epic" though

----------


## tswift_2

That was excellent! It really answered any questions I had remaining about WILD, and explained more than a few things. Most importantly, I did not become bored while reading the tutorial, I read it beginning to end without becoming uninterested. Great job making it engaging throughout!

----------


## RooJ

Awesome, another tutorial heading to the printer  ::D:  .

Does the brain really test you with uncomfortable feelings to check if your awake? Ive heard that before but have never experienced it myself, the WILDS ive had happened very quickly with WBTB.

Thanks for taking the time to write this up, it is indeed epic.

----------


## Kromoh

well, as I said, it may happen or not

I've experienced it many times and that discomfort may come in different forms, but it does come after all

about WBTB, I don't really know it myself, I've only tried it once, but people do really say it's easier that way

----------


## CrazyInSane

> about WBTB, I don't really know it myself, I've only tried it once, but people do really say it's easier that way



You haven't tried WBTB much? So do you achieve a lot of WILDs without the 5-7 hours of sleep? How successful are you with this? I heard it's a lot harder because you're not in the REM period.

----------


## Judah

> Awesome, another tutorial heading to the printer  .
> 
> Does the brain really test you with uncomfortable feelings to check if your awake? Ive heard that before but have never experienced it myself, the WILDS ive had happened very quickly with WBTB.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write this up, it is indeed epic.



YES. Last night I got so far on my first try (the whole technique came pretty natural to me) but I had to give up because the discomfort became so intense I thought I was going to scream and cry if I didn't stop. I have a lot of self-control and was able to focus on maintaining a clear state of mind, but EVERY part of my body felt like it had a thousand little needles poking it.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> but EVERY part of my body felt like it had a thousand little needles poking it.



Man I pity you people who have a hard time with this part. For me, the relaxation stage is extremely easy, I never get any discomfort. It helps when I focus on the tick-tock sound of my clock, I forget all about my body. I reach SP pretty easily.

----------


## 2Fruits

Kromoh, this is an absolutely amazing WILD tutorial  :smiley:  Thank you so much for putting in the time and effort to create this. I'll try WILDing again tonight! (I have been trying most nights for about 3 weeks with no success-WBTB and WILD that is)

----------


## Kromoh

hiho there



to get through the discomfort, my best tip is to have an objective

have in mind "*NOW I WILL DO ALL I CAN TO HAVE A LUCID DREAM, AND WHEN I DO GET A LUCID DREAM, I'M GONNA DO THIS AND THAT.*"

having an objective will make sure you try to your best, will also keep you conscious, and won't let you give up if you take 6 hours to have a dream ;D

(having an objective helped me A LOT when doing WILD)



now it's time for me to give WBTB a few tries.


for the one who asked about WILD when just going to bed. It is completely possible, but will take far more guts. for you to have an idea, yesterday I spend ~40min to get to Sleep Paralysis, and 1h30min before I remembered i had a school project to present the other day which I hadn't done. I had to "wake up" to do the damned project xD

----------


## Judah

I've tried it 3 times so far (the discomfort isn't as bad as it was the first time), but I still haven't come across hallucinations yet. I'm going to keep trying.

----------


## derb

great tutorial, gonaa try wild for my first time tonight. ive tried to have out of body experiances a few times before, and WILD sounds fairly similar. its basically the same thing up until after sp.

----------


## Goldney

It's good. Very good. I like the description of entering the dream. It also taught me to distrust everything about my body.

Itchy toes? It's all a trick you stop you lucid dreaming.

Thanks.

----------


## Kromoh

> Itchy toes? It's all a trick you stop you lucid dreaming.
> 
> Thanks.




hell yeah!!!
actually yesteday night I got scared of how many things m ybody did to fool me

it's freaky lol... I guess my body hates me for some reason  :tongue2: 


really freaky. How things you would never expect are actually testing you

and really, I did many times feel like giving up the WILD - but it was also a trick by my body  ::D:

----------


## TripleX223

Ive layed still for an hour and no sp

----------


## Indecent Exposure

I find tht saliva builds up in my  throat and I cant help but swallow, or else oviously my mouth will be overfliwng with slaiva?
Does anybody else experience this problem or know how to deal with it. Obviously saloing is a form of movement and is telling my body my mind is not yet asleep, this can be extremely problematic.

Imran

----------


## Kromoh

well, this may sound a bit disgusting, but keeping your mouth open can prevent production of saliva

your mouth will be a bit dry, and it might happen that you dribble a lil bit Xd
but it works afteralls


and make sure you don't eat/drink anything before going to bed... that could be the reason


@ tripleX

maybe you were focusing too much, and didn't get relaxed enough
maybe you were actually using yoru muscles (sometimes I do force my eyelids, and that won't let me get to SP)

but remember the time taken depends a lot on many things.. my advice would be for you not to give up

----------


## Nazcan

sorry if some questions seem obvious, but I'm relatively new to lucid dreaming.

every time I attempt a WILD, get as relaxed as I can, and it seems as though my arms and legs are partially paralyzed but not the rest of my body. I can't seem to get any of my limbs completly paralyzed, and my torso not at all.

also, I experience something like my muscles twitching briefly when trying to do a WILD and I'm not sure whether this is or isn't my body trying to determine whether or not my mind is asleep

my final problem is that any time clear images form when my eyes are shut i inadvertly open them. this occurs frequently and I was wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this type of problem

thanks for any advice

----------


## CrazyInSane

Hi Nazcan, welcome to Dreamviews!





> every time I attempt a WILD, get as relaxed as I can, and it seems as though my arms and legs are partially paralyzed but not the rest of my body. I can't seem to get any of my limbs completly paralyzed, and my torso not at all.



Don't worry, everyone goes through this, me included. Patience is the key with WILD. For me, it usually takes about a constant 30 or 40 minutes of being completely still before sleep paralysis completely takes over and brings me to the next level, transition. Usually my arms feel much more paralyzed at first than my legs. You just need to wait. You'll know when you reach the next level—you'll feel something come over you and you will no longer be able to accidently move your body at all.

As for the muscle twitching, this is completely normal. No idea what it's for, but everyone has it because we're all laying so still and its easy to notice these things.





> my final problem is that any time clear images form when my eyes are shut i inadvertly open them. this occurs frequently and I was wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this type of problem



Definitely would advise getting a sleepmask to rid of this problem. I had it a few times, my eyes would move back and forth very quickly (REM) and they would open slightly and ruin my attempts.

----------


## Judah

Wait, are you kidding me? Swallowing saliva keeps your body awake?  :Mad: 

Now I know why I've been spending hours without getting to sleep paralysis!

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Swallowing saliva keeps your body awake?



Yeah it does! I've had that experience. The very next night I willed myself not to swallow at ALL and I made it!

----------


## Kromoh

> sorry if some questions seem obvious, but I'm relatively new to lucid dreaming.
> 
> every time I attempt a WILD, get as relaxed as I can, and it seems as though my arms and legs are partially paralyzed but not the rest of my body. I can't seem to get any of my limbs completly paralyzed, and my torso not at all.
> 
> also, I experience something like my muscles twitching briefly when trying to do a WILD and I'm not sure whether this is or isn't my body trying to determine whether or not my mind is asleep
> 
> my final problem is that any time clear images form when my eyes are shut i inadvertly open them. this occurs frequently and I was wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this type of problem
> 
> thanks for any advice



That feeling like your arms and legs are paralyzed is pretty normal, and happens because they are still for a long time. As CrazyInSane said, this happens normally throughout or routines, but since you're concentrated in WILD you feel these things more intensely

That is not Sleep Paralysis though. When sleep paralysis comes, you do feel a surge of energy, like something is pulling you down

Just make sure you don't move your body because it feels that way


About twitching.. it can happen that you're not relaxed enough. but if you are sure you really are relaxed, then the twithcing is just a natural process of your body, and won't influence your WILD attempt.. Actually I do feel like my body is twitching sometimes, but it's always just a sensation: it isn't twitchign for real

About the eyelids problem.. it happens to me sometimes. I guess I have some problems to keep them shut
My family does actually report seeing me with my eyes open when they wake up in the night
if that happens to you, move your eyes as far up as you can (like you were trying to see somethign inside your head  ::o: ). that way, even if your eyes don't stay completely closed through the night, you still won't see anything

Avoid moving your eyes as well (this could be the reason why they open sometimes) once again, relaxation is fundamental

bear hugs and best of luck

----------


## Nazcan

thanks CrazyInSane and Kromoh for the advice and clearing up a few of my questions

I was just wondering if either of you use a specific technique to relax.  I've heard of the 61 point relaxation technique, but I don't understand how it works. Any other technique would be great, too.

I realize that it may not be best to explain how an entire technique works on this thread, but should you know of any tutorials you could recommend, be greatly appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction

----------


## Kromoh

well, usually when i focus on my body, I try to feel it getting heavier and heavier

this mostly works for me


the principle behind the 61-point relaxation consists of focusing on each different part of your body at a time and making it feel heavy
it works nicely if you're not really the master of relaxation, but it can become boring in my opinion


if that still doesn't work, then your problem is not with relaxing your body, but your mind
you might be thinking too actively, and getting restless because of that
just try to daydream or to think about something happy.. it shall work nicely

----------


## Judah

I don't think WILD is for me I guess. I tried not swallowing saliva and couldn't do it. Then I breathed with my mouth open but that was really uncomfortable.  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyInSane

Well, there are a few simple and effective things that get me relaxed pretty quickly.

When I lay down, I begin to concentrate on my grandfather clock ticking, which is a constant tick-tock and allows for quick and easy rhythmic concentration. You can substitute the clock ticking (if you don't have a clock) with your own breathing. The point to concentrating on these rhythmic and constant things is to take your concentration *away from* the small annoyances/discomforts of your body position, so you won't have urges to move.

In addition to this, another method that can get you pretty relaxed if you're feeling jumpy at first, is "reverse blinking"... this is where you have your eyes closed, and open and close them very quickly every 10 seconds or so. Hence the name "REVERSE" blinking. This gets you relaxed and comfortable pretty quick. (once you get relaxed enough you can cease with the reverse blinking).

I find that the key to quick relaxation is keeping your awareness *off of* your body in the beginning stages, so you don't notice small discomforts with your body position and thus you reduce any accidental movements that will stave off SP. After you are relaxed enough, it helps to focus on making your body "heavier", as Kromoh said, but make sure you're relaxed enough before doing this. Remember, you will NOT get to SP and thus won't get a LD if you aren't _completely still_ for at least 20-40 minutes. Patience and persistance is the key here.

Good luck and happy LDing

----------


## FreeOne

good job dude  :smiley:  i said that i liked it,  i would have said that i loved it, but i didnt think that it covered the way i wild.  My stage #3 of your tutorial is extremely short, and stage#4 is  usually alot different for me.  I almost always start with my dream eyes opening and doing a reality check.  I havent ever just imagined a scene  :Sad:  

besides that it was great  :smiley:   very informative, and i like the tips at the end

----------


## Kromoh

yes freefire, I'm aware of the #3 length, and have worked on it (I have an update dversion of it already)

and #4 is a bit unclear I agree... I'm gonna rephrase some things too

thanks for the constructive critisism

----------


## Goldney

Hahah killer, I can get to SP in like 10 minutes, I just lose focus because I'm still too sleepy. I gotta WBTB properly one of these days.

----------


## Bushido

Hey Great Tutorial!! I've just started trying to WILD so this is a great help!

Quick question do i have to do this on my back because after a while i get really uncomfortable.
Thanks

Bushido

----------


## Kromoh

well, the position does really vary from person to person and also depends on what you have trouble at: staying aware or relaxing enough


if your problem is at stayign aware, try some position unusual to you. Usually this position is staying on your back, because it doesn't let you be really comfortable, and therefore keeps you aware

but if your problem is with getting comfortable enough, then I suggest the position you feel most comfortable in... and keep your arms and legs in a place that won't bother you.. this should help you get relaxed

----------


## Raven12

Thanks for taking the time to type all that out. It took a minute to read, but I did it. I'll have to try that this week when I get a chance to sleep in or take a nap..whichever. It's funny how you said to open your eyes. I actually used to only be able to fall asleep that way when I was a kid. I'd open my eyes for a second then wait a few seconds and open them again, wait a little longer and open again, wait even longer then open them for the last time. I never tried to have a lucid dream until recently. Maybe I have done it and not remembered.

----------


## luv2dream

haha "a hormone called 'I-dont-remember-the-name'"

----------


## Baronvonbadguy

> YES. Last night I got so far on my first try (the whole technique came pretty natural to me) but I had to give up because the discomfort became so intense I thought I was going to scream and cry if I didn't stop. I have a lot of self-control and was able to focus on maintaining a clear state of mind, but EVERY part of my body felt like it had a thousand little needles poking it.



That's the part I like, when your body gets numb and all those little pokey feelings. >_> Different minds different people  :smiley:

----------


## adraw

Hi there. 

This is a reallz interesting tutorial covering many aspects of WILD. I stopped doing WILDs, but now I think, i will move on with my attempts with fresh motivation. 

I dont know, if you take your tutorial as complete... It feels to be complete from textual aspect. But would be nice if there were some pictures. multiple senses - multiple sensory channels involved and more information remembered. That would make the tutorial even more complete. 

 ::D:

----------


## Inglwz

As one who wants to start inducing WILDs and possibly DILDS, this was very helpful! In that what I should expect, how to not "over excite" and get "drunk"--overall, a very, very helpful how-to. Thank you!

Do you mind if I print it out? I see a neurologist for my Tourettes and due to some severe night-terrors, I think this could help, and I think the neurologist could get an idea of what I want to do. That is...this doctor often makes it hard to understand...maybe if he sees this how-to, it will help him explain it to me more like you did.

I am so bookmarking this, either way. Thanks!

----------


## Kromoh

Oh my, thread revival. Haha feel sure to print/adapt/distribute it. I'm flattered by this  :tongue2:  Good to see you like it. Use it as you please. Just don't make money with it, k?

----------


## Inglwz

Oh, I'm sorry; I wasn't aware this was an older thread.

and as a writer/poet, you can believe me that making money off this is the farthest thing from my mind. I've had that happen to me once--it was terrible. I just want some input from my neuro on it, whether or not he thinks this will help me. Sorry if I scared you/sounded a bit hasty, that was not my intent  :Sad:

----------


## erik212

Ooh, night terrors... Good luck with trying to cope with/overcome them. On topic since TC still cares: Kromoh, you mention that out-of-body experiences are hallucinations during SP. This is debatable, and some would would be happy to aurgue against it. Perhaps you should re-phrase it/remove it? To me it just sounded like you know it's a hallucination, when it's still uncertain, no offense.

----------


## Kromoh

Erik, I wrote that in the most scientifical way possible. I've had the feeling of being out of my body and it was just easily done in a lucid dream. I've had the feeling of having my arms replaced with my legs when WILDing. I've had the feeling of "entering" the Internet when WILDing. I can assure you I didn't "leave my body" for real. What i mean is that, in the highly hallucinogenic state that a WILD is, it's completely normal to think e.g. you're actually flying instead of just hallucinating, and that can make you lose lucidity.

I know that is debatable, since many people believe you can actually leave your body, but I personally disagree with that completely. This is a WILD tutorial, not an OBE one.

----------


## Taco.

I took the time to read threw all of it.





> Epic.
> 
> How about an "executive summary," followed by the amazingly detailed fleshing out you did?
> 
> I just have to wonder how many will take the time to read through the whole thing, that's all.
> 
> Thank you for putting forth the time and effort and making it available!

----------


## Adam

> I think the ones we have are somehow raw, so I created a more extended one



 ::?:

----------


## Jimmehboi

I love it  ::D: 
I printed it out to use for le bedside reference too  :smiley: 
9 pages  ::o:  you have really out-done yourself  ::D: 

Thank you very much for your work  :wink2: 
Jim.

P.S. ...and many thanks for the bear hug ^__^

----------


## Sanquis

Truely inspirational, suddenly I feel like trying a WILD. 

Well written, detailed but not too precise, +link'ed. 
Will be reading this a few more times, untill I complete my second WILD. Thankyou Krohmoh!

----------


## Jimmehboi

http://www.rotteneggs.com/r3/show/se/240751.html

strange, one day before you  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

> http://www.rotteneggs.com/r3/show/se/240751.html
> 
> strange, one day before you



Lol it's actually on the same day I posted this. You can actually see I edited this later on, makin mine more complete than the one there.

lol

I don't mind this getting distributed, I just wanted to be credited for it.

----------


## Speesh

Well I've gotta say I'm glad this one was resurrected, I've been trying to WBTB-WILD for weeks now and every attempt was half-hearted and ended up with me passing out cold. Closest I got ended up in vibrations too intense for me to handle, and as a result I'd feel anxiety every time I felt myself get even close. Heart would start racing, etc, then I'd have to stop. Knowing the idea of the body sleeping before mind helped bring everything into context though, which helped solve that problem.

Well anyway I just tried it using this method today (not even a WBTB), and I got to SP for the first time  :boogie: ! Been working on meditation lately and it really paid off. I used a breathing + counting technique to keep my mind silent/aware. I'd often feel myself drifting into unconsciousness and surrounded by hypnagogic audio, but its becoming easier to notice and ignore. 

The transition into SP wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered it. I felt and heard what seemed like someone shaking my bed, creaks and everything, which was weird but the anxiety was easy to counteract simply by focusing on the next number/breath. Also recall the infamous pressure in the head but it wasn't as intense. The only thing that really gave me a run for my money was a strange sensation in my palms that felt like they were being jabbed with tiny needles. Only lasted for a few seconds though. 

I also thought SP was pretty nice, it felt really mellow and very similar to being on Nitrous Oxide, which I certainly can't complain about. Problem I had here was I didn't remember the rest of the tutorial  ::D: . I sat there for a minute waiting for some sort of hallucination to come by but they didn't, and I gave up. Guess I should've been more patient with it. Ah well, next time surely.

I definitely gotta vouch for meditation on this one. Without those skills I would've passed out 5 minutes in. Really helps with keeping the mind aware and just as important, not getting intimidated by the unknown.

Thanks a ton Kromoh! And good luck to everyone else.

----------


## Genin

Thank you  :smiley:  Very informative. At least for a newly joined member like myself! I'm not new to lucid dreaming tho, I could enter SP even when I was a child, didn matter if I wanted it or not. Its been more of a struggle than happiness unfortunately... Being paralyzed and having no idea what is going on isnt a good feeling!

Bookmarking this 4 sure.

----------


## Wolven

Hi, I came across this tutorial while trying to find another lucid dreaming site I had found awhile back. I have found this tutorial to be the most in depth version I have come across, and for the past few nights I have tried to WILD with no success. In fact, I just spent the last four hours trying to reach SP, but couldn't even get that far, which is extremely frustrating

----------


## nina

This tutorial is really long, complicated, inaccurate, and from '07. There are many more recent and concise yet thorough WILDing tutorials on our forum if you check the site. Spending 4 hours attempting to WILD definitely means you're not doing it right.

----------

Wow this isn't half bad I might try it some time.

----------


## Darksoul1994

Nice tut from ages ago but yeah though it may be inaccurate I enjoyed the 3 hrs I spent in this state :p I felt amaaazing

----------


## Monster99d

Yes I have a question.  When the dream surroundings are formed and you are in your dream, do you get up and walk around?  Does it feel like real life but in a world where anything is possible or you are forming an images in your eyelids?

----------


## jed001

great post; it explains alot of things for me

----------


## Stratos11

Wow great tutorial and also THANKS for the suggestion to listen to the silent lucidity by Queensryche.I loved it.

----------


## Reamous

Really good tutorial!!

I can make it to where my limbs go numb, but I have some of the problems already listed here. The eyes inadvertly opening and the saliva problem mainly. Thanks for the tutorial though, it really cleared a lot of things up for me.

----------

